# Local Purchase Verification Id.. Plus, Fungus?



## ayagle (May 15, 2015)

they were advertised as red bellies but for some reason by the shape of the head I think they look too much like a rhombeus type. also, the 2 inch one has had this slime growing for about a week now, I borrowed some water conditioner "slime" (he called it) from a neighbor and that was the result, is there something simple besides sea salt I can do for it?..

video at 



 of the bigger piranha with the fungus.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

If fungus gets bad you can use primafix or melafix (dont remember exactly which one)

As for the ID, hard to tell... the one with the red fin looks like a red, others could possibly be rhoms. Easy way to tell, small rhoms will ambush attack and eat fins. You will know in a few weeks to a month when they grow a little more

If you look at google images of "juvenile red belly" there are some good pictures to help you out.


----------



## ayagle (May 15, 2015)

cool, I appreciate it. I'm pretty sure the two smaller ones are the same as the bigger one.. well.. 1 smaller one, I assume the 2" ate one of the smaller ones while I was out tinkering with my bike. I saw a head floating and thought it was one of the gold fish for about 5 min till I finally realized it was the other 1" piranha. :/ the fungus or whatever it is does seem to be clearing up in some places but getting thicker in others. maybe his good meal will help him fight it off.. heh.. I'll try the stuff you recommended.. thanks again.

EDIT;... the fungus or slime or whatever it was has cleared up, it's looking healthy now, I have the 2" in a 10gallon tank of his own until the 1" plus 2 others that were a bit smaller than those can catch up with his growth a bit.. as the larger one has gotten a bit bigger it definitely looks like a red belly.. just thought I'd close out my post with more info.. Thanks again, again..


----------

